# dow lake/strouds run



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Got out with my roommate to Strouds and fished from his kayak. I have never had any luck there at all, with the shore fishing being pretty weak. We fished through some scattered storms but it definitely paid off. I switched to a shallow diving crank and threw it into a little cove that was about 2 ft deep. First cast, hookup. Gave me a great fight and it was worth it. 16" Largemouth that I would say weighed 2.5 to 2.75 lbs. I had all but given up fishing here but after this, I will definitely put some more hours in. Goodluck out there!

I would post a pic but my roommate didnt know how to work the camera on my phone and I didnt wanna keep the bass outta the water too long.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

We have had real good luck there in the spring.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Dow Lake is an excellent bass lake. And I'm glad you had the hook-up. Congratulations.

The locals have weekly evening tournaments and regularly bring in some impressive weights.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice job. My son goes to school down there and also has had a hard time from shore. I went with him once back in June and we both caught one from shore at night, both around 14-16 inches. We also talked with a DNR officer the next day down by the dam who told us of some impressive bags of bass and some really big cats in there as well. Good luck with the fishing there and PM me if you need some company, I'm sure my son would be happy to get out there with ya!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've managed to catch some good bass down there while at school. The catfishing is decent too. Fishing from the shore isn't my favorite way of fishing that lake much prefer fishing from a boat but there are tons of good fish in that lake.


----------



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

My brother-n-law has caught some nice bass from Dow.

If you go down the left side to the big cove, go to the right side & look for a tree in the water. I left one of my custom painted DT's sticking in it.

After I cut the line I turned to drop my snips on the deck. Guess where they went.
Yup, over side & down to the bottom.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Stroud's has giants in it...


----------



## js155306 (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been fishing Dow for the past five years while going to school at OU. The best advice I can give to a poor, boat-less student is this: don't even bother with the east end by the beach. I fished that side for two years and rarely pulled out anything besides 5-6 inch cats.

The ticket for shoreline fishermen is on the dam side, which can be accessed by a trail just off of E State Street (head for the movie theater and keep driving, it'll show up on the left). I've been fishing along that shoreline for the past two years and have caught a good number of bass & sunfish. Several times I've seen a MONSTER largemouth surface a foot or two off the shore, but I've never so much as hooked him.

Nightcrawlers under a bobber work well, although I've had the best success taking a small net along and catching my own minnows.


----------

